# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  I want my first lucid dream... TONIGHT

## dreamist

So I've never had a lucid dream before, I got interested in it months ago then forgot about it.. but I've got interested in it again and will do ANYTHING, force myself, push myself to have one tonight..

I haven't done any preparing, but is there ANYTHING i can do tonight that will almost gurantee me a lucid? I will do anything, however unhealthy it is.

Thanks

----------


## Seeker

[quote=dreamist;1334879 I will do anything, however unhealthy it is.

Thanks[/quote]

Not a good idea!!  The best hope you have is to MILD before going to bed, get up in the early morning, maybe 5ish and MILD again.

Good luck!

----------


## snumbers

Try WILD, its hard but you can have a ld when ever you want

----------


## Puffin

I strongly suggest doing a RC every time you wake up, and right before you go to bed. This allows you to catch false awakenings. Remember to question whether you're dreaming or not, and not just make the RC 'habit'.

Do this during the day, too; I RC at least four or five times in one day.

Question whether things look funny. RCs include...

* Trying to push your finger through your palm (for me, I have to press fairly hard, and not just tap my palm).
* Plug your nose and see if you can breathe through it.
* Look at a digital clock, then look away. When you look back at it, the time's probably changed.
* Look at a block of text, then look away. When you look back at it, the wording's probably changed.
* Telekenisis: try to move an object with your mind, just by looking at it.

Of course, this is just for DILDs; spontaneous lucidity that's completely random.

I suggest attempting to WILD. It took me a good few weeks before being successful, but it's a really fruitful option. Like Snumbers said, it almost guarentees you an LD if you know what to do.

Good luck~

----------


## wettDreamer

if your willing to try anything then might I sugest HILDing (heroin induced lucid dreaming)
some people tell me it can be alittle adicting though

----------


## Maria92

> Try WILD, its hard but you can have a ld when ever you want



...well, sort of. There are still some limits.  :wink2:

----------


## bewareofit1505

> So I've never had a lucid dream before, I got interested in it months ago then forgot about it.. but I've got interested in it again and will do ANYTHING, force myself, push myself to have one tonight..
> 
> I haven't done any preparing, but is there ANYTHING i can do tonight that will almost gurantee me a lucid? I will do anything, however unhealthy it is.
> 
> Thanks



You're trying to rush it too much.  If you decided to start learning how to tumble, you wouldn't go to the gym and try to throw a double backflip your first try and expect to be able to do it just because you REALLY want to.  Now you might get lucky and have a lucid dream right away, but you still need to step back and think about why you want to LD and whether or not you have enough interest in it to keep at it. Remember, you have to start at the basics.  If you have an interest in it, read up as much as you can about it, start a dream journal, find a technique that seems logical to you and stick at it.  Eventually you'll have one, and the more you work on it, the more lucids you'll have.  Just like with any skill, it gets better with time, practice, and patience.  Except unlike any other skill, you can practice lucid dreaming 24 hours a day  :smiley:

----------


## SkinnyBill

try the CANWILD techniqueor my post. Apparantly my post is similar to the CANWILD so i listed both  :tongue2: . Anyway, these can both help you to WILD, or if you fail, it still boosts your recall, i had about 5 lucids last night using my post.

----------


## tarboxb

:Shades wink:  I am very excited about lucid dreaming. I can't wait and I am using the Infinity software to try to attain lucidity. I am on my 4th day in a 2 week course. If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate them. By the way good look to everyone else and happy lucid dreaming. Hopefully I will experience this soon. By the way this is my first forum post and I am new here, so I am proud to be a part of Dream Views!!!!!!! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> if your willing to try anything then might I sugest HILDing (heroin induced lucid dreaming)
> some people tell me it can be alittle adicting though



Did you really feel the need to say it could be addicting?? _Really??_
I don't suggest using heroin.

----------


## LucidAcademy

It's just like building a house, you have to start with the foundation. Then you can build the walls and the roof. That's exactly what I teach in this blog article.

[please post the text instead of the link]

----------


## ravanoos

Just BELIVE that you`ll have a LD tonight if you did not any preparation during the day. It works almost every time for me...

----------


## Universal Mind

Plan on where you want to go in your lucid dream right before you go to bed. Think about it for a little bit. Even if you do not become lucid, but you are very likely to go to that place. If you get it really straight in your head that the place is a dream sign (something that indicates that you are dreaming), you are likely to become lucid. You can test whether you are dreaming by doing a reality check. My #1 reality check is floating/flying. If I can float or fly by my own power, I know I am dreaming. If you become lucid, stay calm. Too much excitement will wake you up. Just chill out and enjoy the situation. 

Also, try to float off the ground about 100 different times today. It will make you more likely to try it when you are dreaming. When you finally do float, you are in fact dreaming. It is the technique that has worked for me for years.

This is my account of my first long lucid dream, for what it might be worth to you: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...nally-did.html


EDIT: I just looked at this thread again and realized that it was posted in 2010. It's 2014 now.  ::lol::

----------

